# Crusty Bumpy stuff on teat?



## NubianNerd (Aug 25, 2009)

I've never seen this before! Can't get a good pic, but it almost looks like warts.
Three year old FF nubian doe with twins on her,and she's trying to wean them.The babes will be leaving in a week or so, as soon as they are 8 weeks old. I've noticed that she'll break away when they are getting a grip on the teat, so could it be from trauma? I've cleaned the bite marks that happen (sometimes she bleeds!), but maybe not well  enough?


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sounds like chafing and irritation..  We had one get like that and I had to start putting udder balm on her every night.  As I recall, it soaked in quick enough that the kids didn't snub their noses at her teat and she started looking better pretty quickly.

The only other thing I can think of right off hand would be the soremouth virus, but to get on the teat, it would have to come from the kids...and you'd definitely know it if your kids had soremouth.


----------



## helmstead (Aug 26, 2009)

Sounds like staph to me.  Let me see if I can find an article...


----------



## helmstead (Aug 27, 2009)

Okay...I simply cannot find a photo.

In the Goat Medicine book, I was happily able to find a preview that included the pertinent page , hope the link works.

Look closely - are they like pimples?

In my experience staph dermatitis is treated best with chlorhexidine wash + leave on spray, a course of antibiotics (systemic, I prefer Biomycin), and a BoSe booster.  Something about the BoSe makes the goat recover faster, I have tried it both with and without and the 'with' goats recovered in a hurry.

No matter what the actual cause, which you won't know for certain without vet assistance, the above treatment will likely be effective.  While I do agree chafing was the point of entry, it shouldn't result in lesions...I had a FF doe with twins in Feb who had some bad nasty chafing but it did not become infected or develop lesions.

Goats do get a form of herpes virus...orf/soremouth, but as mentioned your kids would have scabs and be reluctant to nurse, which obviously isn't an issue


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 27, 2009)

Could be a number of things. A picture would be helpful.


----------



## NubianNerd (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry I took so long, been very busy. We've sold one of her kids, still has one doeling on her.
Well, after reading the link from helmstead, it sounds a lot like benign goat pox. I'm guessing because it hasn't changed at all, and it's only on the udder, no other lesions. It doesn't seem to cause her any discomfort (hard to tell though, she's...very special when it comes to milking, or me poking her udder for any reason), doesn't bleed or ooze....
My camera is MIA. Sorry!
Helmstead, they are like pimples I guess, but the skin is dry, and the lumps are the same color as the udder. I noticed no temperature difference. I'm gonna look again anyhow...
THANK YOU ALL!


----------

